# Récupérer le disque d'un PowerMac 9500



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai un PowerMac 9500 qui ne démarre plus et on soupçonne son disqe dur.
J'aimerais le brancher dans un PowerMac 9200 pour le tester mais je ne suis pas sûr que les modèles soient compatibles bien que les branchements correspondent : le disque du 9500 est SCSI et celui du 9200 je ne sais pas.
Puis-je brancher le disque dans le 6200 ou est-ce que ça risque de l'endommager ?
Merci


----------



## mad'doc (13 Juillet 2004)

Pour moi, ça doit monter. Reste que le système du DD du 6200 n'est peut-être pas approprié au 9500 (à toi de voir), sinon, je ne vois pas ce qui devrait gêner...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2004)

Voici à quoi ressemblent à peu près les fiches des deux disques :





La fiche du PowerMac 9500 fait toute la largeur, donc il sera impossible de brancher le disque du 6200 dessus (puisque la partie gauche ne correspond pas). Celle du 6200 fait juste la largeur de la grande partie (droite) donc on pourrait brancher le disque du 9500 mais je ne sais pas si ça fonctionnera.
En supposant que je branche le disque alors que je n'aurais pas du, quels sont les risque (pour le disque du 9500 et pour le PowerMac 6200) ?
Merci


----------



## mad'doc (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est le nombre exact de pins sur tes schémas ?
Celui du 6200 ressemble à du IDE avec la fiche à gauche pour l'alimentation. Mais il me semble que l'IDE possède plus de 20 pins...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2004)

Il y a 41 pins sur celui du 6200 je crois. (plus sur les deux disques, 4 gros pins tout à droite).


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2004)

41 pines = ide
50 pines = SCSI


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juillet 2004)

Oui, il me semblait bien que le disque du 6200 était IDE puisque je l'avais une fois échangé avec celui d'un 5500.
Mais j'aimerais savoir si on peut brancher le disque SCSI du 9500 sur le 6200 ou si c'est du n'importe quoi.
Merci.


----------



## PipoCanaja (15 Juillet 2004)

On ne peut brancher du SCSI que sur du SCSI et de l'IDE sur de l'IDE ... Donc point de SCSI sur de l'IDE ... Le 6200 ne pourra pas faire marcher le DD du 9500. Mais n'importe quelle autre machine SCSI pourra.

++ PipoCanaja


----------



## FdeB (18 Juillet 2004)

as-tu fais un reset de lacarte mere de ton 9500:je me suis aperçu en remettant un d'applomb (et qui fonctionne très bien maintenant?) qu'il était assez sensible et qu'i fallait faire un reset après chaque changement hardware: changement ou rajout de carte PCI, de ram... Tu peux auusi tester ton disque en le branchant sur le port scsi externe mais à mon avis avec ces 6 slots PCI tu as intérêt à trouver un carte IDE et un bon disk pour pas cher (en tout cas moins cher qu'un scsi ! Le mienà aussi un carte G3 280 tu dois pouvoir trouver ça d'occaz. Par contre je n'ai pas réussi à upgradé + qu 9.1???!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

Oui j'ai essayé le reset de la carte mère, ainsi qu'une autre méthode trouvée dans le manuel (débrancher l'ordi, enlever la pile, appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage, attendre 10 min, remettre la pile et démarrer), j'ai aussi essayé de démarrer avec le lecteur CD interne puis Externe, de zapper la PRAM, de le brancher par SCSI et par Ethernet à un autre ordi, de changer d'écran... rien à faire il ne veut pas démarrer.
Je ne pense plus que cela vienne du disque dur (sinon j'aurais pu démarrer sur CD) donc si vous avez une solution je suis preneur.


----------



## FdeB (18 Juillet 2004)

As-tu testé les barettes = essayer une à une ?????
comment se passe la séquence de démarrage :
tu appuyes le bouton puis l'alimentation démarre, elle alimente la carte mère, puis tu dois entre le DD se mettre à tourner, puis lecture de la ram...
A quel moment cela bloque-t-il ?


----------



## mad'doc (18 Juillet 2004)

PipoCanaja a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut brancher du SCSI que sur du SCSI et de l'IDE sur de l'IDE ... Donc point de SCSI sur de l'IDE ... Le 6200 ne pourra pas faire marcher le DD du 9500. Mais n'importe quelle autre machine SCSI pourra.


Exact !!!
Juste que j'étais persuadé que le 9500 était en IDE :rose:  et forcément, je n'ai pas vérifié...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> As-tu testé les barettes = essayer une à une ?????


Une barrette peut s'arrêter de fonctionner d'un coup ? 



			
				FdeB a dit:
			
		

> comment se passe la séquence de démarrage


Démarrage de l'alim (ventilo qui tourne), glong de démarrage *affaiblit* (mais le même que d'habitude), crépitement du disque pendant 1 seconde et puis plus rien, le ventilo continue de tourner et il reste indéfiniment comme ça.
Je testerais les barrettes demain matin, mais c'est pas aussi facile à enlever que sur un G5 



			
				mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Juste que j'étais persuadé que le 9500 était en IDE


Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu de disque IDE sur un Mac haut de gamme avant le G3, enfin de tout façon je suis coincé pour récupérer le disque du 9500 : je n'ai qu'un LC (ou un LC 475 mais celui-là je ne veux pas prendre de risques avec car il sert tous les jours) qui peut démarrer au mieux sous Système 7 or le disque du 9500 contient Mac OS 8.6
Je pourrais démarrer sur une disquette système mais dès lors je n'aurais plus de sortie (à moins de supprimer le système 8.6 du disque et d'y mettre celui de la disquette pour ensuite redémarrer dessus) et surtout le disque est formaté en HFS+, donc ne sera pas reconnu par le système 7.


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

j'ai un powermac 7200 qui traine, au cas ou


----------



## FdeB (18 Juillet 2004)

1) oui une barrette peut flanchée, c'est assez fragile ces petites choses (electricitéstatique, surtension...)= ça vaut le coup que tu test même si le 9500 est une horreur à démonter !!!
REGARDE !!

2) ta séquence de démarrage ressemble beaucoup à" un reset mal fait" tu dois bien appuyer pendantdisons dix sec pour etre sur !!!

3) le 9500 n'a jamais eu IDE en standard donc tu oublies cette piste!!!

4) il ya une autre piste à essayer : un problème avec ton interface scsi:ce qui expliquerait que n'y le disque n'y le cd ne fonctionne!! regarde bien si les nappes sont bien connectée et bien enfichées...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> REGARDE !!


A force de le démonter je commence à la connaitre, pas besoin de photo 



			
				FdeB a dit:
			
		

> 2) ta séquence de démarrage ressemble beaucoup à" un reset mal fait" tu dois bien appuyer pendantdisons dix sec pour etre sur !!!


Ok, je ferais ça aussi 



			
				FdeB a dit:
			
		

> 3) le 9500 n'a jamais eu IDE en standard donc tu oublies cette piste!!!


Ca je sais bien (c'est écrit dessus  ), c'est pour le 6200 que je n'étais pas sur.



			
				FdeB a dit:
			
		

> 4) il ya une autre piste à essayer : un problème avec ton interface scsi:ce qui expliquerait que n'y le disque n'y le cd ne fonctionne!! regarde bien si les nappes sont bien connectée et bien enfichées...


J'essayerais aussi, merci 

PS pour mackie : je crois que ça me coûtera moins cher d'aller dans une brocante que de faire venir le tien de paname


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2004)

il me semble que le 6200 a un lecteur de CD SCSI, et dans ce cas, tu dois pouvoir brancher ton disque à la place...
mais sinon, sur le 9500, il y a bien deux bus scsi internes, non


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> PS pour mackie : je crois que ça me coûtera moins cher d'aller dans une brocante que de faire venir le tien de paname



j'ai aussi un PowerMac 5500/275 et un performa 6200 a vendre


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

Nouvelles du front :
C'était en effet une barrette de RAM (je ne sais pas encore laquelle, si je dois les tester une par une il me reste encore 6 démontages complets....  ).
Maintenant je peux démarrer sur un CD Mac OS 8.5 avec Norton SystemWorks (il n'arrive pas à démarrer sur le disque) : Outil disque dur ne voit pas le disque, SCSI Probe non plus, Norton le voit quand je lui dis de montrer les disques non affichés mais il me dit qu'il est verrouillé.
Comment faire pour le récupérer (si possible entier car il y a des données à sauvegarder dessus mais sinon ce n'est pas grave, un backup avait été fait peu de temps avant) sachant que je peux le mettre en réseau avec mon G5, mon iMac et mon 6200 si ça peut aider.

[Edit]Vous cassez pas la tête pour le moment, je crois que le disque est mal rebranché, je vous prévient dans 10 minutes.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

Je n'avais pas vu ton message ficelle.



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais sinon, sur le 9500, il y a bien deux bus scsi internes, non


Euh, je ne sais pas : il y a une nappe SCSI qui part de la carte mère, qui passe sous le haut parleur, arrivée devant le lecteur CD (qui fonctionne donc) elle se branche dessus puis continue en faisant un virage à angle droit vers le bas. Elle plonge ensuite dans les profondeurs de la machine jusqu'au disque dur sur lequel elle est branchée mais il y a deux branchements de libres entre le disque et le lecteur CD (ce qui fait 4 en tout).


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

Bon voilà, problème de disque réglé (c'était bien un problème de rebranchement ).
Merci à tous et plus particulièrement à FdeB qui a trouvé le solution


----------



## Philou309 (30 Juillet 2004)

Dit macinside, tu le vend combien le 5500????


----------



## FdeB (30 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, problème de disque réglé (c'était bien un problème de rebranchement ).
> Merci à tous et plus particulièrement à FdeB qui a trouvé le solution



cool, comme quoi ce n'était pas grand chose et c'est une machine qui vaut le coup avec un petit "boost" !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

Oui mais comme ça ne dépend pas de moi je crois qu'il faudra plutôt la vendre .
Un dernier truc : j'ai remis toutes les barrettes de RAM unes par unes et ça fonctionne de nouveau :mouais:


----------



## Philou309 (30 Juillet 2004)

COMBIEN DARK!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


----------

